# I came across this today on the official DND AF website….



## UB6IB9 (4 Apr 2007)

"What are the standards for pilot vision in the Canadian Forces?
The recruiting standard for an untrained pilot applicant is currently under review. For more information, please contact your local recruiting office."

I understand this question probably goes and comes around more than Paris Hilton but I just thought I'd ask. I did a search and came up with the usual myths, “I heard in the mess” and  “a friend of a friend” type answers.
If anyone has any real info I'd like to hear what's under review. 

Cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Apr 2007)

You can be absolutely certain that as a soon as any change to pilot vision requirements are published, they will appear here before the ink dries on the first copy.

Until then, the search function and Recruiting FAQ will lead you to all the repetitive discussions already available on the subject.

"Fall in Myopia Flight"​


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (5 Apr 2007)

Interesting. Does anybody know if CEOTP did not attract enough applicants or is it that they are going after university grads or experienced pilots who don't have 20/20. I thought CEOTP would attract a lot of applicants...


----------



## dimsum (7 Apr 2007)

Disclaimer:  Take with a huge grain of salt!

Just had to chime in about this.  When I did ASC for Air Nav, I was asked to take the pilot medicals as well, possibly b/c I had a commercial and multi-IFR some time in the past.  The MO at that point (end-Jan) said something about the standards changing for experienced pilots in the very near future.  In end-Mar, a week after I got my transfer to ANAV, he calls me up out of the blue and tells me to give him a call in 6 months and he'll see what he can do to switch me over as Pilot.  

As far as I know, vision was the only hiccup for me, and I was -1.00 both eyes.

Not really sure if that helps, but I'd suspect that in 6 months, some sort of info will have come out (hopefully with new standards).


----------



## Globesmasher (7 Apr 2007)

There are quite a few ANAVS who are "O/T"ing to Pilot at the moment.  Some of them I know wear glasses and have received some form of "waiver" for their vision.

Might be worth checking out for those who wish to change trades.


----------

